# Random high bp reading not a big deal?



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Ive been taking baby aspirin amd fish oil. Havent gotten the rest of the supplements yet. And today i started doing cardio again.

My average bp when on aas is 140/ 80. I think its actually lower than that but whatevs. 

After breakfast my bp was at.






I went the gym in my apartment complex. And did 20 minutes of cardio.

Got home ate settled down. Took my bp and it came up to this.





So im not going to worry about this. My lvls are still pretty high cause of recent cycle(high test/tren cycle).
Im expecting my bp to lower in next few weeks. In the meantime going to keep doing cardio and taking the supplements. (when i get em)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2013)

it is a big deal your only 20 years old!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 23, 2013)

a random reading is not a big deal. 

some people actually get a spike just by entering a doctors office even though they are normal the rest of the time (they call this white-coat hypertension)

this is why they will usually do multiple tests because readings can vary for a multitude of reasons (including the type of device/sleeve/cuff used to take reading or something you just ate etc)


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> it is a big deal your only 20 years old!


21 !! Damn..



AndroSport said:


> a random reading is not a big deal.
> 
> some people actually get a spike just by entering a doctors office even though they are normal the rest of the time (they call this white-coat hypertension)
> 
> this is why they will usually do multiple tests because readings can vary for a multitude of reasons (including the type of device/sleeve/cuff used to take reading or something you just ate etc)



Then its really annoying how nurses just take your bood pressure once and send you back home if its high. Effin bullshit.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2013)

I said on your other post that garlic pills lower it.  also organic passion fruit juice.

question,  did you donate blood when it was low or have you tried going fasted?  I would donate asap to lower count.

=instant relief after donating.  head aches go away and I feel great over all


----------



## creekrat (Jul 23, 2013)

sounds like you need to see the dock.  Any anxiety issues?  BP like that is a big deal.  Can cause aneurysms or strokes.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I said on your other post that garlic pills lower it.  also organic passion fruit juice.
> 
> question,  did you donate blood when it was low or have you tried going fasted?  I would donate asap to lower count.
> 
> =instant relief after donating.  head aches go away and I feel great over all



I havent donated yet. And im def going to eat more garlic. And i actually like passion juice. Yeah last time i donated everything went back to normal.



creekrat said:


> sounds like you need to see the dock.  Any anxiety issues?  BP like that is a big deal.  Can cause aneurysms or strokes.



Funny you say that because i never feel anxious but i kinda felt anxious this morning so i decided to take my bp. And thats when it came up high. But its the first time i felt like this.
Lets see how it goes for the next few weeks.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Its even lower now. I think the average that i posted up is wrong. Im going to take my bp atleast 3 times a day to get a better average reading.
I know it will be lower.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> it is a big deal your only 20 years old!



Rather have bp issues cause by steroids, that's normal, its like getting bloat.I would be more worry if a older guy got bp issues.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## creekrat (Jul 23, 2013)

So somebody is retarded for running trt? It is aas isn't it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

creekrat said:


> So somebody is retarded for running trt? It is aas isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



na trt is different. i was just trolling bundy i love you guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like zero isn't the only BP that's high in here.

Bundy has a point that you're 21 and high BP will cause issues for you soon enough. You should take it as a sign that your cycles should be mild ones.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I thought hulk is the biggest dumbass on SI???
> 
> Looks like zero isn't the only BP that's high in here.
> 
> Bundy has a point that you're 21 and high BP will cause issues for you soon enough. You should take it as a sign that your cycles should be mild ones.



Yeah i hear you pobs. ill be taking a break from aas soon. Im going to take things slow from now on. And its cause of troll bundy.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Yeah i hear you pobs. ill be taking a break from aas soon. Im going to take things slow from now on. And its cause of troll bundy.



I meant that its NOT cause of troll bundy.


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2013)

Your a young guy & for sure you can make great gains without the use of AAS.  At your age your test is at it's peak level.  Hopefully you'll recover from your cycle without a problem.  When I was your age we didn't have these boards to learn.  We took all our advice from the guy that sold us the AAS.  I did my first cycle at 18 & it was dbol only (cause I didn't know any better).  I had my test checked a couple years back & it was in the 300's.  Not bad for a 80 year old, but I was in my early 40's.  I wish that I had waited & knew more about nutrition back then.  I could have made better gains natty without AAS.  Consider the sporadic high BP a warning.

Also if your going to comment on members that have posted their pics to get advice.  You should be willing to post some of your own.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Your a young guy & for sure you can make great gains without the use of AAS.  At your age your test is at it's peak level.  Hopefully you'll recover from your cycle without a problem.  When I was your age we didn't have these boards to learn.  We took all our advice from the guy that sold us the AAS.  I did my first cycle at 18 & it was dbol only (cause I didn't know any better).  I had my test checked a couple years back & it was in the 300's.  Not bad for a 80 year old, but I was in my early 40's.  I wish that I had waited & knew more about nutrition back then.  I could have made better gains natty without AAS.  Consider the sporadic high BP a warning.
> 
> *Also if your going to comment on members that have posted their pics to get advice.  You should be willing to post some of your own*.



sounds about right.....


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheres my effin cookie!!


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Your a young guy & for sure you can make great gains without the use of AAS.  At your age your test is at it's peak level.  Hopefully you'll recover from your cycle without a problem.  When I was your age we didn't have these boards to learn.  We took all our advice from the guy that sold us the AAS.  I did my first cycle at 18 & it was dbol only (cause I didn't know any better).  I had my test checked a couple years back & it was in the 300's.  Not bad for a 80 year old, but I was in my early 40's.  I wish that I had waited & knew more about nutrition back then.  I could have made better gains natty without AAS.  Consider the sporadic high BP a warning.
> 
> Also if your going to comment on members that have posted their pics to get advice.  You should be willing to post some of your own.





sparticus said:


> sounds about right.....



Dfeaton and sparticus. Yall look like u need to lay off that pie, corona and enchiladas. But i still love you guys i mean no harm. You guys have always responded to all my threads when i needed advice. I am a very grateful person. A prick with a heart.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Its even lower now. I think the average that i posted up is wrong. Im going to take my bp atleast 3 times a day to get a better average reading.
> I know it will be lower.


These devices are fairly acurate but at times than can give you an
Inaccurate reading. I have one. I take 3 readings at the same time
And then average that.


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Dfeaton and sparticus. *Yall look like u need to lay off that pie, corona and enchiladas.* But i still love you guys i mean no harm. You guys have always responded to all my threads when i needed advice. I am a very grateful person. A prick with a heart.



Not sure what you mean by that but maybe we compare pics?  I'm 44 btw


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^ I'm gonna say the 20 year old is the top 
Photo and the 44 is the bottom. Am I right?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 23, 2013)

fair enough. top centurys training bottom a year.


----------



## musclebird (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha this threads a good read


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2013)

im really digging that syringe tattoo on your pec.

oh.  next time,  drop the towel Df


----------



## RedLang (Jul 24, 2013)

Df you look fuckn sexy for mid 40s!


----------



## don draco (Jul 24, 2013)

Calls out Dfeaton, gets humiliated.. haha )


----------



## Yaya (Jul 24, 2013)

My bp gos up and down all the time..when i shit its 190/346


----------



## Yaya (Jul 24, 2013)

I am big but have zero abs at the moment


DF looks great


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 24, 2013)

don draco said:


> Calls out Dfeaton, gets humiliated.. haha )



Humiliated how?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to hear an explanation as to why suddenly some of you guys that have enjoyed this board, devoid of douchebaggery, suddenly want to start mouthing off like a bunch of assholes.

What's going on guys?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 24, 2013)

i blame bundy... lol


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 24, 2013)

draco came back from the dead to bust on me now hes on his way back. )


----------



## DF (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what the dilly is going on here.  I offered up Hero some advice & I think he called me a fat drunk that eats Mexican.  *shrug*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2013)

i just dont like watchin young kids fuck them self up


----------



## losieloos (Jul 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would like to hear an explanation as to why suddenly some of you guys that have enjoyed this board, devoid of douchebaggery, suddenly want to start mouthing off like a bunch of assholes.
> 
> What's going on guys?



I'm in the middle of my pct...


----------



## don draco (Jul 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Humiliated how?



"Dfeaton and sparticus. Yall look like u need to lay off that pie, corona and enchiladas."

You said this, implying that he's 'fat' and yet he showed that he has the superior physique.. so you're in no place to be saying that to him.  If you were joking I apologize, but it seemed like you were serious.  

Also, BB reacted the way he did because he cares..  He has been in the game longer than most of the younger guys here, so he knows that shit like this isn't something that you should take lightly, regardless of your age.  As young guys, we often think we're invincible & therefore immune to any potential health issues.. but that simply isn't the case.  

However, I don't want to add more fuel to the fire here.  The bottom line is, there's no need for us to be assholes to one another.  One of SI's greatest qualities is the strength of its community -- and I'd like it to stay that way.  
I hope that we can all look past this and avoid sparking these conflicts in the future.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2013)

don draco said:


> "Dfeaton and sparticus. Yall look like u need to lay off that pie, corona and enchiladas."
> 
> You said this, implying that he's 'fat' and yet he showed that he has the superior physique.. so you're in no place to be saying that to him.  If you were joking I apologize, but it seemed like you were serious.
> 
> ...


well said brother


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 24, 2013)

don draco said:


> "Dfeaton and sparticus. Yall look like u need to lay off that pie, corona and enchiladas."
> 
> You said this, implying that he's 'fat' and yet he showed that he has the superior physique.. so you're in no place to be saying that to him.  If you were joking I apologize, but it seemed like you were serious.
> 
> ...



hu·mil·i·ate

tr.v. hu·mil·i·at·ed, hu·mil·i·at·ing, hu·mil·i·ates To lower the pride, dignity, or self-respect of. See Synonyms at degrade.

^^^Non where accomplished on my end and im pretty sure it wasnt dfs intention. I see it as friendly bashing.

As far as my physique being"inferior" lol. Im pretty happy with my journey and my accomplishments. In a little less than a year of training. Granted i did not follow potrocol exactly but im learning and getting wiser. I came from a very dark place and aas was a learning experience. Anyways im not here to "humiliate" anyone. Si has grown to be a pretty cool part of my life. It has been an eye opener and it has offered me a wealth of knowledge on how no to fuck myself up and life in general. 

Bada bing bada boom.

P.s if you guys have a "problem" or further advice just pm me because i noticed that things could be blown out of proportion when people dont exactly know the full extent of the situation. And sorry for my grammar i am a h.s drop out that recently got his diploma on the internet. Im still working on it. Plus english is not my native toungue.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually they look the same instead of one better...

same size arms and pretty much same bf lol


----------



## DF (Jul 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Actually they look the same instead of one better...
> 
> same size arms and pretty much same bf lol



Yea you can tell that from 2 diff angles?  As usual your opinion means shit to me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Actually they look the same instead of one better...
> 
> same size arms and pretty much same bf lol



All i need is that dumbass tatoo, a gay tan and to bleach my blue towel till its light blue. And there you go.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> All i need is that dumbass tatoo, a gay tan and to bleach my blue towel till its light blue. And there you go.



Seems about right.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't believe hero swole has only been training for a year! Most guys on roids who have been training 10+ don't look like hero swole. Fucking genetic freak.


----------



## DF (Jul 24, 2013)

If any of you guys have an issue with me I suggest that you take it to PM.  I find your attitudes very disrespectful.


----------



## regular (Jul 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> All i need is that dumbass tatoo, a gay tan and to bleach my blue towel till its light blue. And there you go.



This board is for men and women who know how to treat one another with mutual respect. I'm going to cut you some slack because you were treated inappropriately by our team yesterday. However, it's just as inappropriate for the staff to abuse you as it is for you to abuse the staff. This board is still small enough to have a family vibe which we intend to preserve as long as we possibly can. You need to decide if you want to be here or not because I'm not going to allow you to disrupt the harmony here by "trolling" the staff. If you continue to antagonize the staff your account will be terminated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> All i need is that dumbass tatoo, a gay tan and to bleach my blue towel till its light blue. And there you go.



You were warned several times. You will not disrespect the staff here. 



losieloos said:


> Seems about right.



You can have the same temp ban as him for being his little toadie.  Be your own man.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 24, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Yea you can tell that from 2 diff angles?  As usual your opinion means shit to me.



Wow, no need to get angry

I didnt insult anyone

Just hug it out everyone


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 24, 2013)

I just wasted a few minutes of my life reading this. 

I am one of the most outspoken, and sometimes offensive assholes on this site. I will be the first to say that these mods and admin deserve nothing but the highest level of respect. They make it possible for people like us to get together and share knowledge, information, and sometimes a good laugh. It is HARD to keep a group of people like us all happy and working together in concert, and they do a damn fine job at it. 

I give people a lot of shit, but when Ive crossed the line with the admin team here, I'm the first to man up and apologize and try to correct whatever it was that was inappropriate or disrespectful. They work hard to be good "bros" and "sisters" (Hi Jenner) and also work around the clock to make sure this place remains one of the absolute greatest spots for people who do what we do to get together. 

Losie and Hero, you know we have fun. But you gotta man up here, see that you went too far, respectfully applogize, and get back to having fun and learning. I think its great to have different personalities here (except PFM). As younger men in the game, I would HIGHLY recommend that when someone twice your age with twice your experience is kicking it you real, you drop the jokes a little, and thank them for taking an interest in your health and happiness. Im in my mid thirties and still learn new shit everyday, and somwtimes learn that what I thought I knew was complete nonsense. Thats the beauty of SI, there are no shitheads here (other than yours truly) and that makes it a great place for the younger guys to come. You try that shit at AB or TID and someone will show up at your house with a hammer. Be grateful the mods and admin here are really cool fucking people. 

Anyway, thats my two cents for you youngsters, you can be assholes like me, and also be respectful. I think. 

By the way, DF, I would fuck the shit out of you, you sexy towel wearing motherfucker.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 24, 2013)

It's give my left ball sack to look like dfeaton when I'm 40... Respect where respect is due.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 24, 2013)

Id hit DF square in the shitter, and then feed him pie.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 25, 2013)

shut up cry babiess


----------



## Georgia (Jul 25, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> It's give my left ball sack to look like dfeaton when I'm 40... Respect where respect is due.



I'd give both ballsacks to look like DF now


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 25, 2013)

they're both douchenozzles. especially loos.  you look like a stud from where i'm sittin DF.  keep up the hard work my brother.


----------

